
Controlling Sound with OSC Messages - mr_golyadkin
http://joearms.github.io/2016/01/29/Controlling-Sound-with-OSC-Messages.html
======
fibo
Nice article, I did not know about Sonic Pi. Also chuck language supporta OSC
as well as vvvv, processing and many others. The only disadvantage respect to
Midi is that being distributed over a network, OSC sometimes has latency and
few signals are dropped.

